# Lots of beach glass, Geodes, and Agate....



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

All the pretty colors....most I have found with in the last week after the storms!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

a little closer look at the blues...those are rare to find!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

.....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Feeling the green...got most of that yesterday afternoon....just stood in one place and it washes right up to my toes!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

.....browns whites and bits of tile...


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Treasure!!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Now comes the geodes and agate...have to resize the pics so give me a few here still a post in progress.....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Geodes...some whole and some chunks


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

....closer view


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

.....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

One of my favs...looks purple on the out side


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Same one different lighting


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Heres the agate...just a few...I have 5 jars full of these beautiful rocks


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Some of my favorite finds here...


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

......


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

I meet the beach glass lady tomorrow morning and have many broken treasures for her...and by next year I'll be finding these all over again!!!

   To bad I haven't found more whole ones....its a secret but I'm going back there tonight to dig!! Don't tell on me ok[&:]


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

I have lots a red and pinks for her to...she'll be a happy little lady...I just wish the bottles were whole[][&:][>:]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 25, 2010)

Red pieces are worth some $$


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a bunch of old red thick glass plates I found at a foundation...they're going to just have um in another box.....
   My beach lady friend found a red one last week!! My turn now I hope!!


----------



## Wangan (Jun 26, 2010)

I know a guy that turns glass fragments in a mixture of cement and then washes them off to produce fake beach glass.Repro beach glass,whats next...


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Red piecesÂ are worth some $$


 This is very true  Red an orange I believe the 2 top dollar beach glass colors, reason being they had to use gold to produce the color....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Tumbled beach glass is not as valuable as the real thing and you can usually tell the difference to....
    Most of my agate has white, blue and some orange....The one I do have with red is layered with quartz...would be so pretty polished.  Next time I go to hobby lobby I'm getting one!!!  I love my blue pieces those a rare to find as well....I've been waiting to meet with Linda...the beach glass lady....she puts it in onion bags and breaks it up, then throws it out into the big natural tumbler! I have lots of old blob tops and broken red and blue plates I've dug(always broke[&:]) So I've got 2 huge boxes in my car for her.....


----------



## Wangan (Jun 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The old red glass did contain gold but later copper was used to produce the same color.


----------



## BttleDiggerDrew (Aug 9, 2010)

That sea (lake in your case) glass needs some more conditioning from the sand..toss'em back! lol j/k...I spent nearly all my life in NJ and every summer I used to fill 2-3 5 gallon buckets full of the stuff...along with some cape may diamonds mixed in...Good job!


----------

